# Looking to adopt an exotic shorthair male : ). any help please.



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

Me and my boyfriend have wanted a cat for a while. we have decided to consider adopting/rescuing instead of getting a kitten, we are looking for an exotic shorthaired 3 years or under. colour is not important, personality is more important! would love it to be a male and very affectionate and laid back and suitable to be an indoor cat. We live in portsmouth hampshire but are willing to travel. If anyone Knows of that mr cutie looking for a home please get in touch.

Thankyou for reading: ).


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Patsy at rushden persain rescue has some
Rushden Persian Rescue

Also try
BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") British Shorthair Kittens

and keep an eye on Paulines site here as she gets in alot of BSH 
HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello thankyou for your reply, i contacted the rescue centre about bo diddley but never received a reply : (. all the others were too far away x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

romjob1804 said:


> Me and my boyfriend have wanted a cat for a while. we have decided to consider adopting/rescuing instead of getting a kitten, we are looking for an exotic shorthaired 3 years or under. colour is not important, personality is more important! would love it to be a male and very affectionate and laid back and suitable to be an indoor cat. We live in portsmouth hampshire but are willing to travel. If anyone Knows of that mr cutie looking for a home please get in touch.
> 
> Thankyou for reading: ).


I know of an Exotic Short Hair that is possibly
needing a new home in the very near future.
He is just over 2yrs old and is Smoke/Blue in colour.
He is very laid back, he is that lazy he will only
open his eyes fully if he really has to and
instead of lying down before doing roly polie's
he will just fall over on the spot from a standing position. :lol:
He is very lovable and loves cuddles and being with people.


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know of some gorgeous cats that need homes. They are all rescues being fostered with a friend.. 
check them out 
Gwynfe Cat Welfare | Give a cat a loving home


----------

